# Revised



## graigdavis (Mar 10, 2004)

I used to have my name in red on the picture.  That was fugly.  Updated with some borders and new pictures.  Gave the site a new back ground. Also made the file size smaller so they should load faster.  Let me know what you think.

www.graigdavisphotography.com


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 10, 2004)

hi graig, i am getting 'operation timed out error', maybe the host is just rebooting the server now  - will check again later  :?


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 12, 2004)

Let me know if it works when you check it again.


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

I love your site design.  Did you do that yourself?  Your pictures are great also.  Very nice.


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 12, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> I love your site design.  Did you do that yourself?  Your pictures are great also.  Very nice.



I cant claim the site design being my creation.  There are a whole load of different looks you can pick from on freewebs.com.

And thanks.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 12, 2004)

nice stuff graig :thumbsup:


----------



## manda (Mar 16, 2004)

lovely site matey
can i ask a personal question....
is Graig a common name? ive never heard it before. its very cool. and here's the stupid question..is it pronounced the same way as Craig or Greg?


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 16, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> lovely site matey
> can i ask a personal question....
> is Graig a common name? ive never heard it before. its very cool. and here's the stupid question..is it pronounced the same way as Craig or Greg?



I dont know anyone else named Graig.  There was a pro baseball player named Graig Nettles.  My dads name is Greg and they didnt want me to be a Jr.  So they went with Graig.  Its pronounced like Greg.

That wasnt so personal, ask me something that will make me   .


----------



## c0ntr0lz (Mar 17, 2004)

i'd make the images smaller or thumbnails
not too many ppl like scrolling alot


----------



## manda (Mar 17, 2004)

lol 
well some people are touchy about their names!

mmm...i prefer to save those kind of questions for PM myself


----------



## karissa (Mar 17, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Manda.. I was wanting to know the same thing... just to shy to ask.


----------

